# Dark Power Pro 12  1200W brummt



## skipper82 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hi,  ist es normal, dass man bei diesem Netzteil ein leises aber tiefes Brummen wahrnimmt.?

Habe einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut , Motherboard ist ein Z490 Asus Prime A in einem Fractal Meshify S2 Gehäuse. Gehäuselüfter wurden bereits abgesteckt, Brummen bleibt. Besitze allerdings noch keine Grafikkarte, da noch nicht lieferbar, nutze also noch Onboard-Grafik. Kann das Brummen vielleicht auch durch ein Overpowering entstehen? Ich meine doch nicht, oder? Ist es der Lüfter oder sind es die Spulen? Ich selbst kann es nicht genau sagen, jedoch bis auf das Motherboard alle anderen Komponenten ausschließen.


----------



## MaW85 (16. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du aktuell nur mit der onboard lösung arbeitest, dürfte es eigentlich gar nicht brummen.

Aber am besten mal bei Bequiet! Nachfragen.

Aber mal so als frage, warum 1200Watt?


----------



## skipper82 (16. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht ist es auch ein tieffrequentes Surren. Ich vermute, es könnte der Lüfter im Netzteil sein.  Bezüglich deiner Frage: Andere Netzteile ähnlicher Qualität waren nicht im Angebot, nur sehr viele 650W und  750 W alter Serien. Bei einem Rechner, der die nächsten >5 Jahre halten soll, für mich nicht zukunftsweisend.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Aber mal so als frage, warum 1200Watt?


das P12 gibt es ja nicht in kleiner.


----------



## skipper82 (16. Oktober 2020)

Da es auch hier vermutlich noch niemand besitzt, galt meine Frage auch eher einem Supportmitarbeiter von be quiet!. Denn, sollte dieses "Geräusch" normal sein , bin ich doch etwas größer enttäuscht  von der Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## Schori (16. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es wirklich vom Netzteil kommt ist wohl etwas defekt.
Könnte ein defekter Trafo sein der brummt.

Und nur so als Hinweis, es gibt auch noch andere gute Hersteller für Netzteile, z.B. Seasonic.


----------



## OldGambler (16. Oktober 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## xHaru (16. Oktober 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Teste es doch in dem du den Lüfter kurze Zeit festhälst mit Strohhalm oder Ähnlichem.
> Hinter dem Netzteillüfter ist fast immer ein durchsichtiger Plastikschutz verbaut der könnte  Geräuche verursachen.


Schau dir das P12 mal genauer an und sag mir danach, warum gerade diese Idee zwar gut ist, bei diesem Netzteil allerdings nichts bringt.


----------



## skipper82 (17. Oktober 2020)

Habe mal mit einem Küchenrollenrohr genauer versucht, die Stelle ausfindig zu machen. Das Geräusch kommt definitiv  vom Netzteil! Habe auch keine Lust weiter  "nachzubohren". Ein qualitativ so hoch angepriesenes und teures Netzteil darf einfach solche  Geräusche nicht machen. Werde mich nächste Woche mit dem Service in Verbindung setzen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Oktober 2020)

Solche Geräusche sind natürlich nicht normal und hier müssen wir von einem Defekt ausgehen.
Am Besten einmal kurz per Mail Kontakt aufnehmen.
HIer finden wir eine Lösung zum Tausch.

VG

Marco


----------

